

Steve Ballmer: Google Apps Blow, No One Actually Uses Them - hblodget
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/steve-ballmer-disses-google-apps

======
hellobrandcom
That is kind of interesting. I would like to know if anyone have more on this.

I do feel that many of googles products are not used as much as one might
expect.

Any more on this matter?

------
hellobrandcom
That is kind of interesting. I would like to know if anyone have more on this.

I do feel that many of googles products are not used as much as one might
expect.

Any more on this matter?

